# Dark Beauty: Your Original Black & White Bicycle Pics



## rustjunkie (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## John G04 (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 7, 2017)

Black&White


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 7, 2017)

.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 7, 2017)

.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 7, 2017)

.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Drwizzletooth (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## StoneWoods (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Drwizzletooth (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Nov 7, 2017)

The original is a b&w print which I shot around 1990. This is the best I could copy with my iPhone.
I had the seat post raised as high as possible, I’m 6’3”.


----------



## mike j (Nov 8, 2017)

....


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## rcole45 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## rickyd (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 15, 2017)

Flo cycle


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## saladshooter (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 15, 2017)




----------



## WES PINCHOT (Nov 15, 2017)

NICE COLLECTION OF PICTURES!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Jan 3, 2018)

From today’s ride.


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jan 3, 2018)

I have to get little Elvis a bike.


 
I love this thread. Beautiful pics! Good idea.


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 5, 2018)

.


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 5, 2018)

2jakes said:


> View attachment 705461
> The original is a b&w print which I shot around 1990. This is the best I could copy with my iPhone.
> I had the seat post raised as high as possible, I’m 6’3”.



Wow, that genuinely looks like it was taken in the late 30s!


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## 2jakes (Jan 5, 2018)

StoneWoods said:


> Wow, that genuinely looks like it was taken in the late 30s!




I agree!


----------



## Pedal pushers (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## sue12 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sue12 (Jan 10, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Drwizzletooth (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 9, 2018)

2jakes said:


> I agree!
> View attachment 734069



Believe it or not, it looked off from my first glance. The grips, shadows and the area around the island looked strange. Then I went back and read the comments. I'll have to admit it made me take a second look, but what a great job. With these programs, before long you won't be able to tell. Barry


----------



## rickyd (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## gasser78 (Mar 17, 2018)

The ol CT


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## fboggs1986 (Mar 18, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (May 28, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (May 28, 2018)

Yours truly,


 Photo and Evinrude Streamflow, courtesy of Velocipedist Steve.


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2018)




----------



## willswares1220 (May 28, 2018)




----------



## island schwinn (May 31, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 8, 2018)

Love this photo Marty! Great capture!







cyclingday said:


> View attachment 820350


----------



## rickyd (Jun 8, 2018)

Addicts shop


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## RJWess (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## crazyhawk (Sep 22, 2020)

*
*


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 22, 2020)

Photo credit;  @tripple3


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Photo credit; @tripple3



Thanks for the mention Marty.
This shot by Q.C.


----------



## atencioee (Sep 22, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1271778
> Photo credit;  @tripple3



Cool photo!!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Tom Hand (Oct 8, 2020)

1975-76


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## JLF (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2020)

Black & White Wasp


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 9, 2020)

1939 Firestone Flying Ace


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 9, 2020)

B&W has so much soul! Its like a vinyl record to a CD!


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 10, 2020)

@DonChristie your back-drops are bitchen.
Here's one from where _*we*_ _*Used*_ to ride; miss ya bro'




Velvet, 1935 Huffman, all day beach rider.


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 10, 2020)

@tripple3 heres a pic of our bikes on that ride! Miss you too buddy!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 6, 2021)

Cool thread! @rustjunkie


----------



## RJWess (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## RJWess (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## ian (Apr 6, 2021)

'35 Colson.


----------



## Lonestar (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Rusty72 (Apr 6, 2021)

AMERICAN MOTORBIKES !!!


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Tom Hand (Apr 15, 2021)

Wow, this is an awesome image!!


----------



## 1motime (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## ian (Dec 27, 2021)

JC Higgins


----------



## ian (Dec 27, 2021)

'35 Colson on the rocks.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## ian (Dec 28, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1535543



Love them Motobikes !!


----------



## Lonestar (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## vincev (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 31, 2021)

vincev said:


> View attachment 1537784



That shelf unit has got my attention! 38, 45, 44, 7.62 & antlers...
Killer bike, too!


----------



## vincev (Dec 31, 2021)

Lonestar said:


> That shelf unit has got my attention! 38, 45, 44, 7.62 & antlers...
> Killer bike, too!



I dont care about the price of ammo.lol Whole room full of presses and supplies.Any caliber up to 45-70. even .380.lol


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 1, 2022)

Looking out the window from a long abandoned cold storage warehouse I used to love to ride to & wander around in...


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 1, 2022)

& this one in an old Barn - Gettysburg, PA


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 2, 2022)

My shop...


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Jay81 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## vincev (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## onecatahula (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jan 18, 2022)

Gather 'round, Marty's here!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Mar 5, 2022)

67 Typhoon...today


----------



## FICHT 150 (Mar 5, 2022)

The boy and I, and our Roadsters, 2021 Lake Pepin 3 Speed Tour. Halfway through day 2, at the old stone wall in Frontenac.

Ted


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 20, 2022)

Hello @ Todos.!!!

1937 M.S.K. DE MI QUERIDO HIJO..
 🙏  ✌️😍 🤝  🙏


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Apr 30, 2022)

'50 Panther frame & Frankie head


----------



## ZooCycles (Apr 30, 2022)

1935 Ladies Schwinn "The World"


----------



## cyclingday (May 9, 2022)

Photo credit;
@SoBayRon with a little help from the IPhone edit system.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 9, 2022)

1936...R.master=🥰🥰🥰...by CWC

Black.!!! &. 👀  👀  👀

I love enjoy my bikes EVERYTIME &.

In Every way.... 🙏 🤝✌️🤝🙏

LoooooooVeeeeeee....it


----------



## Rusty72 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Rusty72 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## sccruiser (May 10, 2022)

Niles CA. Last weekend.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 7, 2022)

Blanca y Negra= Black & white ♥️
Y  Limpiesita.... 🥰  👀  🥰  👀 






Me gusta.!!!...✌️✌️🤝✌️✌️🤝.


----------



## catfish (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## tripple3 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 16, 2022)

G.morning @ Todos!!!
Blanca y Negra = B.....&....W..



👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀👀Have @ GREAT!! & BEAUTIFUL!! DAY!!
🙏 ✌️ 🤝 ✌️ 🙏


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jul 16, 2022)

BACT TOOOO:1937!
LAKE ERIE IN  THE GREATEST CLEVELAND!! OH!!.. ✌️ 😍  👏 🤝🙏


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## JoshCarrell (Aug 13, 2022)

.


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Lonestar (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Rusty72 (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## RidinRelics (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## ian (Dec 10, 2022)

First Colson.


----------

